# Ludwigia peruensis



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Is Ludwigia peruensis, Ludwigia glandulosa and Ludwigia perensis all the same plant?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

billionzz said:


> Is Ludwigia peruensis, Ludwigia glandulosa and Ludwigia perensis all the same plant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


According to Tropica, they are.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The correct name of the plant is _Ludwigia glandulos_a. It says in Kasselmann that it was "introduced in 1988 under the name of _L. perennis_." I'm not sure if _L. perennis_ is an actual species or not.

"pereunsis" sounds like a perversion of perennis.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I bought some plants that were called _L. pereunsis _and I like the way they looked but I always wanted some _L. glandulosa _because it looked a little redder in most of the pictures I saw.
But yesterday on the for sale and trade forum I saw a picture of some _L. glandulosa _ and it looked like the plants I bought under the name of _L. pereunsis._

Thanks for the information.
Bill


----------

